# Three first, but not the last questions



## BevoBoozer (Aug 3, 2011)

1. Best or most convenient way to get pesos from SS and/or investments(IRA)? Thought about BofA account and just ATM pesos.

2. How do you secure valuables (cash/jewelry)?
Buy a lock box(safe), bank deposit box, maybe your condo has one?

3. What is the best personal defense of your property/self?
I know NO weapons, but what then...

New to the board, and the questions are probably redundant,and probably simple to most, but just the first of several questions we will have before we take the plunge, looking to retire to PV ASAP. Any answers will be greatly appreciated. FYI, we have vacationed in PV 16 out of 20 yrs understanding that living is not the same as vacationing.
Thanks again,
BB


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*House Central Alarm System*



BevoBoozer said:


> 2. How do you secure valuables (cash/jewelry)?
> Buy a lock box(safe), bank deposit box, maybe your condo has one?
> 
> 3. What is the best personal defense of your property/self?
> I know NO weapons, but what then...BB


I have a central alarm system in my house and pay $1800.00 pesos every 6 months. When I was away for some time burglars broke in the laundry room door glass right in the front of my house but when they went into the attached room the alarm went off early one morning. My neighbors phoned me and told me. When I arrived they told me the police went in 2 times that night and I was only missing tools, my extension ladder etc. that were stored in the laundry room and a 15 foot steel I beam that was set along the carport worth about $1000.00 US. The two different sets of police and the alarm company security team didn't touch anything and I had valuable items there, some in plain view. It worked and I had door sensors on 3 of the 4 outside doors but not that one, the motion sensor in the room on the other side of the laundry room door is what went off.

Personal safety is not any more an issue in Mexico than anywhere else, I feel. I just don't walk around know troubled neighborhoods late at night and never have had any problems with belligerent people. I did have a few mouthy drunks bug me at a Quincenara but was with friends who told them to get lost.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

These are my opinons.
1. A bank account in the US and a bank account in Mexico, transfer as needed using online banking. 
2. Besides a couple thousand pesos for walk around money, use a debit card. why keep a stash of cash, that´s what banks are for. Bling is frowned upon in my area, a few small pieces for special weddings, etc.. but no one wears it beyond that. a good way to attract attention (see 3) you really do not want.
3. for self it is awareness. Know what is around you, who is watching you. Pay attention to body language, if you get a feeling you are not wanted, leave. Instinct has worked for thousands of years, do not ignore it.
for home we use two chihuahuas. If we are going to be out late we may leave a TV on with the volume load enough ( as it usually is) to barely hear outside. The usual good locks on doors and windows, have the locks changed as soon as you move in. You should buy the lockset, don´t let someone just install his new lockset. They may have had extra keys made. People rob banks and art museums, if they really want in they will get in. 
I really don´t think this is different than moving to Joliet or Denver. You don´t walk around with lots of cash, keeping the money in the bank. You don´t stroll around flashing bling unless you are going to the Emmy Awards. And you keep aware of those around you and lock the door when you leave.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Good advice*

I always lock either the driveway gate of small gate no matter if I am going to the Oxxo for a minute. I also have my pesos sorted in two different piles in my pocket, never in my wallet, and fish out a small bill when needed and a large bill when needed out of habit. I usually wait until morning to go to the ATM when people are around or use the one inside "my" Oxxo where I hang around and know the employees. Twice last year the Oxxo down the street from mine had people robbed using their ATM which is also inside, UFF. It was the same guy and they got a photo of him and 1/2 dozen others on the window of all the Oxxos for about 6 moths.

Also I never leave anything inside the car, all is in the trunk.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

BofA has an association with some Mexican bank (sorry don't remember) which allows free ATM withdrawals. There are probably others. Next best is Intercam where you can write checks with a fee of $8us saving a lot over the 28 pesos on each ATM. I've written a 4k check but don't know their limits

Security is mostly common sense, different considerations with renting or owning.

Keep jewelry to a minimum and cash in the bank


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

BofA has arrangements with Scotia and Santander banks where customers of these banks may withdraw funds without fees from either Scotia, Santander, or BofA. I have my checks direct deposited to BofA and withdraw funds from either Scotia or Santander ATMs. I have an account with a Mexican bank and a debit card. I only use my BofA card to withdraw funds for cash or to deposit in my Mexican bank account. I use this card to make purchases. I keep a low balance in the Mexican bank so if the card is stolen, copied, or compromised in any way, I only lose a small amount of money.


----------

